# Removing black streaks



## pmcclure (Dec 6, 2011)

Have just given the motorhome a wash using car shampoo. Unfortunately water has run off most of the windows leaving (greasy) black streaks. Elbow grease with the car shampoo won't budge them.

Don't fancy using Jif/Cif to remove them.

What does everyone use to remove the streaks?

Thanks

Peter


----------



## chiefwigwam (Jan 23, 2013)

a little tfr (traffic film remover) watered down and put into a spray bottle, but wet the van first.

other option is autoglym super resin polish, this will lift them, and keep them at bay for some time.

also, other people swear by the wash on polish stuff that you pour over the van, but i have yet to use it.


----------



## Tintent115 (Dec 20, 2012)

Peter,

I have found "Silky" available at most Caravan stores very good. You can use it even when the van is wet!

Phil


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi
There are many products on the market but my favourite is "muck off"
wash the van with this and the black streaks are washed away as you wash.
You can also use "mer" which is no abrasive but harder work

Phill


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Hard surface cleaner. TFR. Some cream cleaners with the vitreous enamel aproved are non scratch. The powder in them is talcum poder.
Look under your sink you may find your good lady has something she uses round the kitchen. Some sugest WD40 but I would not use that.
remember the paint on a caravan /motorhome is not as thick as on a car.
Dave p
edit.
Muck off / Fusch off are basically a hard surface cleaner TFR formulation
Expensive too.


----------



## Jimbost (Aug 25, 2012)

Muc Off works well but if used too often can fade some paintwork and decals. MER polish works, a little elbow grease required. Best way is to keep a good polish on and all black stains and bird droppings are far easier to remove.

My normal yearly routine is to get a good polish on before the winter. Wash down with Muc Off in the spring followed by a good wash wax shampoo then apply a good polish. I will then apply another polish in summer. If I have returned after a wet journey or its looking dirty then I just use a good wash wax and shammy cloth.

Works for me. Black streaks then come off usually with no more than a wipe with the sponge.


----------



## aircool (Jul 13, 2009)

SRP is a bit abrasive and motorhomes do have relatively thin paint usually without clear coat - but should work.

Could try AG (Autogylm) Intensive Tar Remover - *However It doesn't say if it can't be used on fibreglass / gel coat etc on the bottle/website* might be worth ringing AG?


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Another vote for Muc-off for the black streaks,followed by a polish with Autoglym super resin polish which works equally well on aluminium or grp panels.Time consuming but well worth it.


----------



## pmcclure (Dec 6, 2011)

Would that be the same muc-off I would use to clean my mountain bike?


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Have you tried WD40


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

pmcclure said:


> Would that be the same muc-off I would use to clean my mountain bike?


There are several different types,you want the caravan and motorhomes one. It's this one............


----------



## pmcclure (Dec 6, 2011)

Its in the same container as my mountain bike cleaner, its just a different colour. Anyway I've tried it and it works.

Thanks for all replies

Peter


----------



## chiefwigwam (Jan 23, 2013)

pmcclure said:


> Would that be the same muc-off I would use to clean my mountain bike?


yep same stuff


----------



## chiefwigwam (Jan 23, 2013)

muc off is tfr but watered down


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

My mate manufactures it.
Dave p


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Peter,
I have always used this stuff - works amazingly on black streaks as well as for what it says on the bottle - been able to get it for a quid at the local pound shop.

Hope this helps.

http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...fmRYCnBAJW_BnhA&bvm=bv.42661473,d.d2k&cad=rja

Roger


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Use Meguirs products eg RV cleaners and polishes, made specifically for boats and RV vehicles . They will make your MH look like new. Dont use car polishes they are not for use on gel coat finishes as on boats and MH GRP sections


----------



## damar1 (Sep 29, 2012)

Daz in hot water used it for years, then if its lucky it may get a polish.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

prof20 said:


> Hi Peter,
> I have always used this stuff - works amazingly on black streaks as well as for what it says on the bottle - been able to get it for a quid at the local pound shop.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> ...


I notice that your link also has a product called "Handy blood stain remover". Very useful in a motorhome if you happen to meet up with other MHF members. You can offer them one. :lol:


----------



## GROUNDHOG (Mar 7, 2006)

100% with BrianJP - get the bodywork back to a gloss with whatever you feel works but then never use car polish only RV or marine polish designed for use on GRP.

OP posters question was about windows, that one I am really not sure about!


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

GROUNDHOG said:


> 100% with BrianJP - get the bodywork back to a gloss with whatever you feel works but then never use car polish only RV or marine polish designed for use on GRP.
> 
> OP posters question was about windows, that one I am really not sure about!


Thanks Groundhog . 
Interestingly I took a chance and tried Meguirs RV polish to remove fine scratches on my acrylic windows and magically they came up like new . So I would recommend this product again for cleaning windows.
I would say however that if black streaks are your only problem
Black Diamond Acrylic window cleaner works very well.


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

GROUNDHOG said:


> 100% with BrianJP - get the bodywork back to a gloss with whatever you feel works but then never use car polish only RV or marine polish designed for use on GRP.
> 
> OP posters question was about windows, that one I am really not sure about!


Hi Groundhog.

I read it to mean the black streaks below the window corners down the bodywork, not on the windows.

Roger


----------



## GROUNDHOG (Mar 7, 2006)

I learned about car polish and GRP the hard way. Our yacht has a navy blue GRP hull, beautiful but a nightmare to stop fading, used mer and all variants of car polish etc and it gave little protection against the sun, any protection just washed away in the salt water. Eventually the polish would just go chalky.

Cleaned it all off with farecla then used meguirs premium flagship marine wax and the results so much better, more importantly it stayed that way with little fading, huge improvement.

Used it on my last van, when we sold it last year six years old it looked as good as new.

Just purchased some of the new meguiars RV wax, haven't tried it yet but it should be good and is pretty cheap compared to flagship range.


----------

